# sata confusion (hda vs sda) [SOLVED]

## dingfelder

I have most everything working on my linux box right now but it is slow and I am trying to tweak it.

One thing I noticed is that it lists my hard drives as hda and hdb but they are both sata... shouldnt they be sda and sdb?

```
# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xd42ad42a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/hdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x47da1b12

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1           4       32098+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb2               5         369     2931862+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             370       12527    97659135   83  Linux

/dev/hdb4           12528       30401   143572905    5  Extended

/dev/hdb5           12528       13743     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb6           13744       14959     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb7           14960       29185   114270313+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb8           29186       30401     9767488+  83  Linux

```

----------

## Abraxas

Some motherboards have an option in the BIOS to emulate PATA.  Perhaps this option is switched on in you BIOS.

----------

## dingfelder

I rebooted and checked this... pata was not an option..

the options were 

ide emulation or 

raid emulation

I switched it to raid emulation and it made no difference (fdisk still lists them as hda etc)

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> I rebooted and checked this... pata was not an option..
> 
> the options were 
> 
> ide emulation or 
> ...

 

Can't you just turn off the emulation?

IDE emulation was giving you problem almost for sure. RAID... it depends. But most likely is will give also trouble. You don't need that anyway. If you wanted a RAID you could implement it on linux without any support in the BIOS side.

----------

## dingfelder

it was a either/or option (cant say no emulation)

along the same lines, my fstab contains:

```
# nano /etc/fstab 

/dev/hdb5               /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/hdb6               /opt            ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/hdb7               /var            ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/hdb8               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user          0 0                                                                

/dev/hda1               /mnt/ntfs        ntfs            ro,user         0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb           usbfs noauto         0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

how does fstab know if it is supposed to be hdb5 vs sdb5 ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> it was a either/or option (cant say no emulation)
> 
> along the same lines, my fstab contains:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fstab doesn't know. 

The devices are initialized entirely in kernel space, much before the init system takes into scene, and much before fstab is even accessible.

In other words: if your device names change, you need to change your fstab. or Gentoo will not be able to mount the relevant drives. If the drive it can't mount is the root (/) drive, then you will not be able to boot.

----------

## dingfelder

so, if I am hearing you correctly:

if I DO get my system configured properly, so that the drives change internally from hda to sda etc, my fstab will break and I will need to manually change it before I can restart it.

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> so, if I am hearing you correctly:
> 
> if I DO get my system configured properly, so that the drives change internally from hda to sda etc, my fstab will break and I will need to manually change it before I can restart it.

 

Yes.

But if you don't, it is not critical either. You can just boot from a livecd, mount your /, do the changes and reboot from your hd.

----------

## dingfelder

so, now I just need to figure out:  

is it recognising them as sata, and just has the wrong device name, 

or is it seeing the drives as slower ide drives?

more info that might help?:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HO (ICH8DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100 GS (rev a1)

07:04.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18GL [Quadro NVS 50 PCI] (rev c1)

```

```
# dmesg               

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@borked) (gcc version 4.2.0 (Gentoo 4.2.0 p1.4)) #1 SMP Wed Oct 3 10:23:29 NZDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007efb1d00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007efb1d00 - 000000007f000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f4000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed45000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1135MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f9bf0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 520113) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   520113

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   520113

On node 0 totalpages: 520113

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2271 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 288466 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: COMPAQ   Product ID:              APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 15:6 APIC version 16

I/O APIC #1 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f000000:75000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 516050

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=g2.6.22-r7 ro root=348

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 3458.296 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2057396k/2080452k available (2572k kernel code, 21948k reserved, 1386k data, 232k init, 1162948k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe1b000 - 0xfffff000   (1936 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04e5000 - 0xc051f000   ( 232 kB)

      .data : 0xc0383232 - 0xc04ddc6c   (1386 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0383232   (2572 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6922.42 BogoMIPS (lpj=13844854)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e41d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 0000b180 0000e41d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.46GHz stepping 05

Total of 1 processors activated (6922.42 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=-1 pin1=-1 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

Brought up 1 CPUs

HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xeafb8, last bus=32

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region f800-f87f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region fa00-fa3f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 3f [IRQ]

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2814] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:01.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:03.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:19.0[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> IRQ 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> IRQ 18

PCI: using PPB 0000:00:01.0[A] to get irq 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:01:00.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:07:04.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f8000000-fa1fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f1000000-f21fffff

  PREFETCH window: d7e00000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1b:78:4d:70:0e

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3808110AS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI CD N DH48N1S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 96kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x170 IDE port busy

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available legacy port

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xf0425000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf0425400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001020

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001040

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001060

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf0420000 irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: The NVIDIA Quadro NVS 50 PCI GPU installed in this system is

NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers. Please

NVRM:  visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

NVRM:  information.  The 100.14.19 NVIDIA driver will ignore

NVRM:  this GPU.  Continuing probe...

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: ignoring the legacy GPU 07:04.0

nvidia: probe of 0000:07:04.0 failed with error -1

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007

EXT3 FS on hdb8, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2931852k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2931852k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 335995655 ns)

Time: pit clocksource has been installed.

```

----------

## dingfelder

here is what I set my kernel settings to:

```

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

  --- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                                       

  <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support                           

  ---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives                

  [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)            

  [ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface                               

  < >     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                              

  [*]     Use multi-mode by default                                                   

  <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                             

  < >     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)                               

  < >     Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support                                            

  < >     SCSI emulation support                                                      

  [ ]     IDE Taskfile Access                                                         

  [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support                                                   

  ---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes                                                

  <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support                                         

  [ ]     CMD640 chipset bugfix/support                                               

  [ ]     PCI IDE chipset support    

SCSI device support  --->   

  < > RAID Transport Class                                                           

  --- SCSI device support                                                            

  < >   SCSI target support                                                          

  [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                     

  --- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                         

  <*> SCSI disk support                                                              

  < > SCSI tape support                                                              

  < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                               

  < > SCSI CDROM support                                                             

  <*> SCSI generic support                                                           

  < > SCSI media changer support                                                     

  --- Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs                      

  [ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                             

  [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                               

  [ ] SCSI logging facility                                                          

  [ ] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                                     

      SCSI Transports  --->                                                          

      SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                                   

    

    

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

   --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers                      

   <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                            

   < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                                    

   <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support                               

   < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)                                   

   < >   NVIDIA SATA support                                                          

   < >   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                 

   < >   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support
```

----------

## Ginta

Just DISABLE ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support, and you will have your sd* names for your SATA and SCSI drives, and also, you will have DMA back.

I had same issue and solved by disabling that. I red somewhere that that option is for supporting old devices, and new devices like SATA ones, are supported by Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers.

Tell me know if disabling that option and recompiling kernel and rebooting solves your issue.

----------

## dingfelder

I think it worked, as I get a kernel panic now  :Smile: 

hopefully, I will get it booted from a cd in a moment, and can edit the fstab & lilo.conf

Is there anything else I need to edit?

----------

## episch

You should only need to disable the "generic/default IDE chipset support" line and not the entire thing if you don't want to use the "Experimental" PATA stuffs. That fixed it for me.

----------

## dingfelder

bit far for that  :Smile:  im in kernel panic recovery mode now... 

now the problem is that when I boot from a gentoo livecd, the livecd also maps the sata drives as hda1 etc

so when I try and regen my lilo boot image from the new lilo.conf, lilo croaks as it does not like the non-existant sda drive.

How can I force the liveCD to map the drives correctly?

----------

## dingfelder

update:  my suspicion is that the drivers might get loaded right on a more modern cd-install 

(mine was minimal 2006... Im now downloading a 2007 version to try)

----------

## Ginta

I use grub, so I can not help you in that matter.

Maybe the kernel panic you receive is because the root= kernel option? If so, you can try setting it to sda?

----------

## dingfelder

I assume you mean the root setting in lilo.conf?  

I did change that to sda but lilo can't compile the conf file as it can not validate the drive mapping.

So, I tried with a 2007 cd and no joy... it does detect the sata drives and does load sata frivers, but it maps the drives to hda & hdb not sda & sdb.

I assume it is the kernel parameters on the cd are invalid, much as my version was as well, prior to recompiling.

Does anyone know:

1.  how to force the cd to load the drives right,

or 

2.  how to force lilo to build using a lilo.conf that points to a drive that it does not recognise yet?

----------

## i92guboj

You should specify a bit more info if you can about that kernel panic.

You should also install grub and forget about lilo. Grub doesn't need to be reinstalled in the mbr each time you edit grub.conf or when you install a new kernel. You just change the config file and all is fine. Grub boot lines can also be edited in a bash-fashion command line at boot time, so, live-cds are almost useless if you use grub, unless something really bad happened and you don't have any bootable kernel.

----------

## dingfelder

Error is:

```
VFS:  Cannot open  root device "348" or unknown-block(3,72)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option;  here are the available partitions:

0800     78150744 sda driver: sd

  0801    78140128 sda1

0810    244198584  sdb driver: sd

  0811    32098 sdb1

  etc for sdb2-sdb8

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS:  Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,72)
```

will paste in my lilo.conf in a second

I tried grub and had problems with windows dual boot.  seemed to work better with lilo up until now  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> I assume you mean the root setting in lilo.conf?  
> 
> I did change that to sda but lilo can't compile the conf file as it can not validate the drive mapping.
> 
> So, I tried with a 2007 cd and no joy... it does detect the sata drives and does load sata frivers, but it maps the drives to hda & hdb not sda & sdb.
> ...

 

There are some parameters that can be pased to the kernel on the livecd at boot time, but I have no idea if it is possible to tell it to do what you want. Anyway, as said above, you wouldn't have that problem with grub, which is what everyone using an architecture which supports it should be using  :Razz: 

----------

## dingfelder

```
# nano /etc/lilo.conf

lba32

# If lba32 do not work, use linear:

#linear

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

delay = 50

vga = 1

image = /boot/vmlinuz

        root = /dev/sdb8

        label = gentoo

        read-only               # read-only for checking

# append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85"

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r7.old

        label = gentoo.rescue   # Name we give to this section

        read-only               # Start with a read-only root. Do not alter!

        root=/dev/sdb8          # Location of the root filesystem

        append="init=/bin/bb"   # Launch the Gentoo static rescue shell

other = /dev/sda1

       label = Windows

```

----------

## dingfelder

so, assuming grub will work with for me now (I will try it and see) 

will it allow me to define the drives as sda etc when the current shell that grub is running in sees them as hda etc

(at LiveCD time as I make the grub config file)

----------

## dingfelder

crap  :Sad: 

cd /mnt/gentoo

livecd gentoo # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd gentoo # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd gentoo # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update

bash: env-update: command not found

livecd / # source /etc/profile

livecd / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) livecd / # pwd

/

(chroot) livecd / # emerge -uNDp grub

bash: emerge: command not found

anyone know what causes env-update to fail?

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> so, assuming grub will work with for me now (I will try it and see) 
> 
> will it allow me to define the drives as sda etc when the current shell that grub is running in sees them as hda etc
> 
> (at LiveCD time as I make the grub config file)

 

Grub doesn't see them as hda or as sda. It completely ignores the linux syntax, which is good, because the linux syntax is unknown at that time.

Grub simply searches for hard drives, and name them from hd0 to hdX. So, if you have two hard drives (it doesn't matter scsi, ide, sata, etc), they will be names as hd0, hd1, and hd2. Which is each one? It depends on the order your bios initializes them, I think. But it doesn't really matter. At boot time, you can press 'e' to edit your boot lines. You need basically three lines per kernel, like this:

```

title vmlinuz-2.6.23-rc8 [default]

   root (hd1,4)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.23-rc8 3 elevator=cfq gentoo=nodevfs root=/dev/sdb8 lapic panic=5 pci=routeirq vga=0 atapi_enabled=1

```

The first is just the title. The second tells grub where the boot partition is. In this case, it is the fifth partition in the second hard drive (hd1,4).

The third line is the kernel line, and in this one, you NEED to put the drive correctly as per the kernel naming, which will be the same naming you use in fstab. There is no work around this, since that is a kernel parameter, and it has nothing to do with grub. 

The important thing is that grub, once installed, will not complain because your boot partition is called differently. And even if there is some problem, you can press 'e' at boot time, edit the root or kernel lines (you can even write 'hd' and press tab to see the available completions, like in bash), and then press 'b' to try to edit that edited line. That alone, saves a lot of playing around with livecds.

----------

## dingfelder

sorry, my post got crossed, we both submitted at the same time.  having trouble installing grub (details above)

----------

## i92guboj

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> crap 
> 
> cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> livecd gentoo # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

You have not mounted the root partition under /mnt/gentoo. You need to mount all your partitions just like they are in fstab, but under /mnt/gentoo, and the you need to chroot. Only after the chroot, it makes sense to do env-update and source /etc/profile

----------

## dingfelder

doh... my /usr mount did not get mounted right, so my path was borked.

emerging grub now.

----------

## dingfelder

OK.  Once I got my path straightened out so I could see /usr I was able to emerge grub

I installed it and configured it, following the manual, and think it looks right...

but after installing it and rebooting it, lilo still started.

How do I get the system to use grub instead of lilo?

here is my grub.conf

```
# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 [default]

   root (hd1,8)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 3 elevator=cfq gentoo=nodevfs root=/dev/sdb8 lapic panic=5 pci=routeirq vga=0 atapi_enabled=1 

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1OO

```

----------

## dingfelder

it seems that I was doing grub-install but it did not work? not sure why.

once I did grub by itself 

```
grub> root (hd1,0)   

grub> setup (hd0)     

grub> setup (hd1)     

grub> quit 
```

it worked.

also, I had the root wrong in the conf, it was    root (hd1, :Cool:  instead of    root (hd1,0)

```
# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 [default]

   root (hd1,0)

   kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 3 elevator=cfq gentoo=nodevfs root=/dev/sdb8 lapic panic=5 pci=routeirq vga=0 atapi_enabled=1

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1OO 
```

Thanks for the help, it was much appreciated.

----------

## Ginta

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> crap 
> 
> cd /mnt/gentoo
> 
> livecd gentoo # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

You missed:

source /etc/profile

command!!!!

Maybe this is the cause.

I suggest you to switch to grub, as you could solve this issue finally with grub (I solved it with that)

----------

## dingfelder

perhaps you did not read the posts above...   

I did change to grub already  :Smile:   and no, I did not miss source /etc/profile, it is there in the list of commands I did.

As I said above, I missed one directory mapping, I forgot to map the /usr dir so none of the apps in /usr/sbin were visible.

Cheers.

----------

## Abraxas

 *dingfelder wrote:*   

> I rebooted and checked this... pata was not an option..
> 
> the options were 
> 
> ide emulation or 
> ...

 

Just so you know IDE emulation is what I was talking about.  It emulates a PATA drive which is connect via IDE as opposed to SATA which is connected with a SATA cable.

----------

